# Toho si važ



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, 
- Toho si važ - co to přesně znamená? že máš ho respektovat, že nemáš zapomenout kolik je člověk drahocenný? Jak byste to anglicky, nebo italsky, nebo německy přeložili?

Přiklad: Upřímný přítel je ten, kdo Tě napomene, kdo Ti řekne pravdu do očí; toho si važ! (Božena Němcová)

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

This is something you should be grateful for. Something you should not take for granted. Dovresti apprezzarlo.

"Toho" se zde nevztahuje ke slovu "přítel", ale k výrazu "napomene"/"řekne Ti pravdu do očí".


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju. Použivá se to taky u lidí?


----------



## Jana337

Vlastně by to šlo, i když já bych raději řekla "měl by sis ho vážit".
Když řekneš "važ si toho", jde jednoznačně o věc nebo něco nemateriálního. Pro živou bytost (mužského rodu) by se muselo říci "važ si ho".
Když řekneš "toho si važ", může se to z gramatického hlediska vztahovat na životná i neživotná podstatná jména.


----------



## gabbiano

Jana337 said:


> Vlastně by to šlo, i když já bych raději řekla "měl by sis ho vážit".
> Když řekneš "važ si toho", jde jednoznačně o věc nebo něco nemateriálního. Pro živou bytost (mužského rodu) by se muselo říci "važ si ho".
> Když řekneš "toho si važ", může se to z gramatického hlediska vztahovat na životná i neživotná podstatná jména.


Určitě se to nemůže v tomhle případě vztahovat k příteli? Jako "važ si toho přítele"? Nejsem si tak úplně jistá.


----------



## kusurija

gabbiano said:


> Určitě se to nemůže v tomhle případě vztahovat k příteli? Jako "važ si toho přítele"? Nejsem si tak úplně jistá.


Máte pravdu, takto to lze a je to tak správně. V kontextu citátu B. Němcové se ale opravdu vztahuje k tomu, co psala Jana337 a nikoliv k příteli. Slovosled zde taky hraje zásadní roli, protože jak psala Jana337: "važ si toho", jde jednoznačně o věc nebo něco nemateriálního. 

Nebo: AB, je takový a takový, BC je onaký... a XY má pronikavě kladnější vlastnosti... Toho si važ. - zde se "toho" bude vztahovat k osobě XY a bude to myšleno jako zdůraznění až odlišení: [..právě] Toho [a ne jiného] si važ. Ale to není zrovna nejčastější situace, takže většinou platí to, co napsali jiní výše.


----------



## werrr

gabbiano said:


> Určitě se to nemůže v tomhle případě vztahovat k příteli? Jako "važ si toho přítele"? Nejsem si tak úplně jistá.


Ne, pokud je to napsáno takto. Pokud by tam místo středníku byla čárka nebo tečka, bylo by to dvojznačné. S takto umístěním středníkem je ale zcela zjevné, že se zájmeno „toho“ vztahuje na celé předvětí. Ten druhý význam by to mělo, pokud by to bylo napsáno třeba takto:

_Upřímný přítel je ten, kdo Tě napomene; kdo Ti řekne pravdu do očí, toho si važ!_


----------

